# Abnormal droppings and behavior



## Hobbes (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all,

One of my budgies has been really acting strangely in the past days. First he had diarrhea where the droppings would be really liquid so I kept a watch to see if his cloaca was free and made sure he had enough water, etc.

Now for the past days his droppings seem to have stabilized in consistency and their colors are normal but his pooping rate is only a few times during the day and the volume several times as normal. He eats and drinks as normal, including vegetables but he seems to sleep more than usual and most of the time his feathers are all fluffed up. He also flies a lot more, usually to come to me and preen my nose, while also allowing me to scratch his neck/head (which is quite unusual since he never allows me), and even falling asleep on my hand. 

He's also going through a very big moulting in those areas. And we moved back to our apartment 3 months after a large renovation that lasted for a year and one difference is that he used to get a lot of sun on the morning on the place we lived before but now he gets plenty of natural light but hardly any direct sunshine. 

At the moment I'm thinkin that all of this might simply be stress related, specially since I've myself under quite some stress lately. But I was wondering if someone else have a different opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The symptoms you have described are all signs of a sick budgie. the first advice I would offer is take him to an Avian vet for a check up. You mentioned one of your budgies, is he in a shared cage? If he is he should be quarantined until you find out if he is in fact sick or stressed and run down.
All of the factors you have said can definitely cause stress.
If he is sleeping more often he will not be eating as much, when moulting you can provide extra food like Egg and biscuit this is good for a moulting budgie.
Also keep his cage away from drafts, windows, try giving him some probiotics these help with digestive issues.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*While your budgie may very well be stressed and that may be the cause of the changes, I believe it best to have him checked by an Avian Vet to be sure.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm sorry your budgie has been feeling under the weather. While there can be a slight variation in the poop consistency (more watery poops) during a moult or when the budgie is in the process of settling in to a new house/environment, the fact that you notice your budgie's pooping rate has decreased significantly is cause for concern, and so is the sudden change in his behaviour.

I agree that it would be best to have your budgie examined by an avian vet specialist.
I can send you a list of a few avian specialists in the Lisbon area via PM if you want to.

I hope your budgie feels better soon.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you both for the replies.

He already had a similar situation last year because he decided to try raw ham in the kitchen while I wasn't watching. He eventually shrugged it off under my care, so no vet yet since they're too expensive unless there's a real life-threatening emergency, which isn't the case so far. I also don't go running to a doctor when I have a fever - but I grew up in a family of both doctors/vets so situations that would cause anxiety in most people are normal to me.

My two budgies have separate cages but the doors are almost always open so they move a lot between cages. The other budgie is perfectly fine (other than being annoyed for not having so much attention from me lately) so I'm not worried about contagious disease. 
As for the other questions, I don't think he got a backdraft since I'm using careful with those. I'm gonna give him some boiled egg to see if it helps and get him some sun.



aluz said:


> I can send you a list of a few avian specialists in the Lisbon area via PM if you want to.


That would be appreciated in case it's needed, thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.

Budgies mask symptoms of illness so if one waits for a "life-threatening" emergency to seek the proper diagnosis, that is usually that is too late.

With regard to Avian Vet expense, I would recommend you start an emergency fund so you have the financial means to obtain the care for your budgies should the need arise.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Best wishes.*


----------

